# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  How to keep your jewellery safe?

## Aalia Nebhan

The primary step would be to purchase a suitable jewellery box or boxes according to your jewellery collection. There are different kinds of jewellery boxes such as:

There are musical jewellery boxes created of cardboard or pressboard. It plays music when you open it. If you want your kids to keep their jewellery nicely then present these musical jewellery boxes to them.The most usual kind of jewellery box is wooden carved ones. They are made from long lasting and lightweight wood and are large enough to hold pendants, earrings and wristbands. These wooden jewellery boxes give a classic feel and will also secure your jewellery from any damage caused by bump or fall.



_______________________
Jewellery Boxes for Men

----------


## MichaelKWilson

Hey, great write up about jewellery safety.
Here is mine....
Keep your jewellery safe, don’t give anyone the opportunity, and follow the advice on this page.

- Whether you are out or at home, always lock the doors and windows of your house.
- When you are not wearing your jewellery keep it somewhere safe and out of sight.
- Invest in a lockable concealed safe, for your home and use it. Or hire a security box. HSBC bank offers a service to account holders. Other banks and security companies may also do this.
- Invest in a burglar alarm and remember to turn it on.
- Insure your jewellery. If it is already insured, is your policy up-to-date?
- Photograph your pieces and upload them to the Immobilise website so, if they are lost or stolen, you stand a better chance of getting them back.
- Security mark your pieces with methods such as Smartwater or SelectaDNA.
- Be discreet with your jewellery in crowded, public places. Don’t make yourself a target for an opportunist thief.

----------


## StevenBrown

Great tips, thanks!

----------


## ankita1234

Lockers provides more safety than the keeping your belongings to home.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Common sense tells us not to travel with expensive jewelry. However, if you ever had to do so, here are some tips to keeping your diamond jewelry safe.

----------


## hillary

intresting post

----------

